# Blocked trying to reply



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

URL: www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=539237
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0
Block ID: SQLi17
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
Time: Thu, 24 Mar 2016 21:24:51 -0400
Server ID: cp2022

I keep getting this blocked messaged while trying to reply (and even the Quick Reply) in a thread. Its frustrating after writing a long reply.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> URL: www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=539237
> Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0
> Block ID: SQLi17
> Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
> ...


I've seen this before and it seems to be related to something in the text of the reply that's being falsely detected. On one, I was able to slightly modify the reply and get it to send.

Scott


----------

